# where to buy just piston RINGS?



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

my dad was being stupid and he was like dur dur how do these go one and he snapped a ring right in half. i cant find somewhere that just sells rings for a .40 over piston....


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

i found one place but its **** expensive...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

where did you buy the pistons. tell em you broke it installing. they should send out a new...for a reasonable price


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Try wiseco .. 
they sell just rings


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> Try wiseco ..
> they sell just rings


wiesco rings only work on wiseco pistons (so i have been told)


----------

